# Germany Vs Japan( Power Tools )



## Mike604 (Aug 7, 2006)

Just wanted to hear some feedback on who you guys think makes the most superior tools for the professional trades. It can range from any tool for any trade..... What are some of the pro's and Con's of the tool and what have been successful Power Tools for you as a contractor....


----------



## DeepOne (Jun 5, 2006)

I think Germany power tools has excellent workmanship, but possible weakness in designs, like my perforators "Kress" 600, 750 and 900. Ditto possible say and about Japan power tools (Makita, Hitachi), but in my place this goods more cheaply. 
Any company releases as ingenious models, as well as not much. But new models of instrument far from always better then old. For example, Hitachi perforator DH24PC2 better then DH24PC3.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

They all make good tools and they all make not so good.
I prefer Makita :thumbsup: for the most part, such as the 10" SCMS, 7 1/4" circular saw, 18 volt drill, R/O sander, palm sander, Belt sander, 12 in thickness planer, air compressor, etc.

I do own some Bosch tools too, 2 1/4 HP Routers, Recip saw, planer, corded drills, Router table, Router bits, etc.

Milwaukee has good stuff too! Though they are not German or Japanese, however they are manufactuered worldwide so they may be both!

Which brand is my choice? Makita, Bosch and any other High Quality tool, I hate cheap junk.:clap:


----------



## Mike604 (Aug 7, 2006)

cooool thanks for the response


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I used to use AEG cordless drills, and they were German. When they started to suck, I switched to Milwaukee, because the perception was that they were American. Now, Milwaukee's owned by Ryobi, so Lord only know's where they're made now. I guess it's almost tool specific, as to who's making the best one of what at the time.


----------



## DeepOne (Jun 5, 2006)

Really, in this time define good tool or not possible only having disassembled it. Or having operated long period.


----------



## locofoco (Dec 15, 2005)

I've been going to the used tool store/ pawn shops looking for gently used American tools Milwaukee, Craftsman, B&D, etc. Seems like everthing in the stores are Chinese knock offs with American or Japanese brand names with questionable quality


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Best power tools. http://www.chicagopneumatic.com/ I bet you guys didn't know they made the first impact wrench. It was designed for skyscrapper building.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

747, where you been?

CP has been around forever and I have a bunch of their pneumatic tools. Not up on their electrics but if the're as good as the pneumatics, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

CP is owned by Atlas Copco a Sweedish company.


----------

